# How Fast Is 10mb Broadband?



## Rowan06 (Mar 27, 2006)

Im with Virgin Media (was NTL) and I was on 2mb Broadband, but we just phoned and as of next Friday I will have the V.I.P. package. Now thats 10mb Broadband, but I was wondering, in kB/s how fast is that. Im getting around 230kB/s on full speed just now.

Also I heard a rumour that people on 10mb as of May will be moved to 20mb, anyone know if this is true and if so I take it thats double the download speed again   

Please reply,

Cheers,

Rowan


----------



## Rowan06 (Mar 27, 2006)

Just checked my internet there and its at around 900-1000kB/s so they must have changed my internet already   

Is that normal speed or should it rise more?


----------



## pudn (Mar 31, 2007)

Wish I could get cable. Maybe I should move house!

Well doing the sums ..... 2Mb/sec is 250k/sec absolute max, with a 10% reduction for overhead which brings you down to 230.

So 10Mb/sec would be 5 times that ie. about 1100, and 20Mb/sec will be around 2200k/sec.

You lucky bugger !!!!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There are 8 bits in a Byte, so to convert bps to Bps just divide by 8.


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Enquire of them if they have a speed test. We offer a service where members can go to a url and download a test file. 2mb broadband should really be offering about 240k-340k 'actual' download speeds (in the uk.) It is likely you have 'up to 10mb' rather than 10mb. Then once you throw in the contention ratio, the whole picture changes. 

If you really want good speeds I recommend a business broadband service, as its got lower contention and when you get home, the contention will be very low as the business day is over. The prices are competitive too, if the isp will let you purchase the service.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My 15mbit FiOS will download at 1.8mbyte/sec if the site on the other end has a big enough pipe.


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

I've gotten 1.2 mb on cox before.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

The fastest speeds I have gotten are pretty unbelievable for Comcast. 

I am on Comcast 6MBPS (with the supposed powerboost) and when I download from Adobe's servers, I can sometimes hit 2.5MB/s! It actually is, too.


----------



## Rowan06 (Mar 27, 2006)

My top speeds are 1.0mB/s - 1.2mB/s

And the great thing is I got told all 10mb customers are getting upgraded to 20mb in May 

2.0mB/s - 2.1mB/s Download
120kB/s upload


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

This is a good site for testing 
http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Rowan06! That is a good speed. Who is your ISP? What is your contention?


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm getting 1.482 MBPS download speed and .262 MBPS upload speeds on my DSL which should be at 1.5 MBPS. It actually feels much faster though...


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

John makes a good point. Its not only how fast your connection is capable of transmitting data, its how wide the pipeline is between your computer and the site you are accessing. I have the 30/5 service from Fios but I doubt that I would see much of a difference between that and the one that John has.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd love to have the 30mbit/5mbit, just for the upload speed. However, in my area, they want $179/mo vs. $44.75 for what I have. Obviously, they're REALLY trying to discourage ordering the 30mbit service!


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> I'd love to have the 30mbit/5mbit, just for the upload speed. However, in my area, they want $179/mo vs. $44.75 for what I have. Obviously, they're REALLY trying to discourage ordering the 30mbit service!


I'd love to have the 30MBIT service (if it didn't cost so much) but very unfortunately FiOs isn't available in my area... I have two options, CenturyTel or Road Runner. Honestly, both are pretty lousy out here!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> I'd love to have the 30mbit/5mbit, just for the upload speed. However, in my area, they want $179/mo vs. $44.75 for what I have. Obviously, they're REALLY trying to discourage ordering the 30mbit service!


LOL--I don't want to tell you what I am paying---it would probably piss you off! I'm wondering why the huge discrepancies in pricing? Its about the only thing in New York that is relatively cheap!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Did you go over to dslreports.com and check out the feedback on both serivces?


----------

